# Good Price on Nikon D7000 18-105 kit?



## tevo (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone have any idea where i can get the D7000 kit any cheaper?


(mods move this thread if necessary, i didnt know where else to put it)


----------



## SLRJoe (Nov 25, 2010)

You can buy a new Nikon D7000 + 18-105mm lens on eBay in the UK for £1489. I've also noticed that if you buy the same kit but have it shipped from Malaysia, it's a lot cheaper - £1089. 
So I guess, if you're in the states, you'll probably be able to get it a bit cheaper than that.    
Alternatively, there's always buy.com.


----------

